# reset airpot extreme now network printers dont work



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We have 2 xerox printers, 1 Docucolour 260 and an older Xerox Doc12. I reset all the settings for our airport extreme this morning from scratch as I had a problem with the internet. Now we cannot print to both of these printers. This is the message I get in the print box: Connection failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME

Now the printers are connected direction via ethernet to a switch, and should have nothing to do with the airport. Cable internet runs into airport, which goes wireless as well as connects via ethernet to the switch for the few computers that dont have wifi. Can anyone think of a reason why these would all of a sudden not work? It seems like its probably something on my end as they both went down, not just one, when I reset the wifi.

**problem solved***

The the ip address was changed, and the machines were looking for a specific address. Fixed that and all works as it should.


----------

